# lost oar on san miguel



## copperchris427 (Apr 26, 2009)

I lost a new 10' oar on the specie creek run weds. the 27th near the beaver take out. It is a blue carlisle with a cataract magnum blade. If found, please call me at 970-596-0060.


----------

